# Salt Creek Report 9/3/12



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

It's taken a few days to post this but I ventured out to Salt Creek near Laurelville on labor day to take advantage of having the day off classes. I go to OU and have had plenty of success in the Hocking, but I was itching for some creek smallies. Never been to Salt before but truly enjoyed the trip. I like small creeks because you can cover a lot of water fairly easily, and the fish are easy to find when creek levels drop. Caught about 15 smallies, a rock bass, and a small catfish. The biggest smallmouth were 14 inches, and pretty much all of them were between 11-14 inches. Most fish came on texas rigged chigger craws, but I did catch a few on flukes and a black buzzbait. The key seemed to be pitching my craw as far into the structure as possible. There was one pool were I pulled out 5 or 6 fish that were deep inside a beaver dam, I just had to not worry about getting snagged. The only negative of the trip was all the trash, which makes me think the stretch I was on gets fished often. Overall a pretty fun day in the creek.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice fish, I work at OU and haven't fished Salt in a few years. As for the foot traffic and crowds, I have noticed a lot more of that in recent years, especially on the upper Hocking. 8-10 years ago I could fish up there and never see a sign of other folks having been there, now you can't go to the next pool without seeing signs. Streams get a lot more publicity now than they used to, in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, the fish are still there, but I have noticed a drop in quality over the last several years.


----------

